# A fishie pedicure -- you're not going to believe this



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

There's a story here: http://www.cnn.com/2008/LIVING/homestyl ... index.html on how a shop in Virginia is using grra rufa fish (also called doctor fish) to eat the dead skin off of people's feet as part of a pedicure. There's even a photo of the little fishies swimming around a person's foot. So weird that I had to share . . .


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Piranha will do this for you as well... of course their teeth present a small problem!


----------



## Mustang Boy (May 2, 2008)

puts a new twist on the phrase hand feeding


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

Years ago the History Channel did a program on "The Bridge Over the River Kwai" where allied POWs were forced by the Japanese to build a railroad and the bridge. They were badly mistreated and given very poor diets which resulted in ulcers forming. It was stated that whenever they had to enter the water to work, fish would nibble on the ulcers and remove dead skin. Luckily there were no piranhas there.


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

And if they get "toe"-main poisoning or hoof n mouth disease the Cardinal fish in the corner will tell them they are "heal"ed.


----------



## barbarian206 (Apr 2, 2008)

hahahahaha lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

I saw that article as well and had a good laugh. I wouldn't mind trying it to see how it actually feels. It would be interesting.


----------



## javnshu (Oct 3, 2007)

I am going to try it and report back.

My husband says why not save your money and stick your feet in the fish tank, but my fish have teeth! Plus, they're too well fed to be interested in some dead skin.


----------



## thor meeki (Sep 12, 2008)

very weid indeed :-? :?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

This was recently deemed illegal in Washington State.


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

There is video *foot*age of this 



 it was also on Ripley's believe it or not. I watch too much tv.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Sorry when I click on the link I get a blank page. Are these fish from Thialand? It's pretty common over there. Many Aussies go over to Thailand for holidays, and there are many temple and spa ponds with these fish in for this purpose.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Try this one: http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/othersports/2008224235_fish03m0.html


----------



## becadavies (Apr 2, 2007)

lol, my M.callainos would gladly oblige... he has my knuckles off with nearly every water change!! would sure save a few bob on pedicures! lol


----------

